# Suche Schaltauge für Gamuza



## Azonic (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

habe mittlerweile festgestellt, daß das Schaltauge auch zu den "Verschleißteilen" gehört und leider auch die Chance verpaßt, mir vor zwei Monaten noch ein paar auf Ersatz zu besorgen. 
Ich bin also auf Suche nach einem (oder mehr) Schaltauge für den Gamuza DH Rahmen. Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp, wo ich noch welche bekommen kann   ?

Gruß,
Azonic


----------



## DerRoggemann (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo, "charly`s bike point", der ein "official Bergwerk Dealer" war/ist , hat noch Rahmen und Bergwerk Schaltaugen. HP: http:\\charlys-bike-point.de
Guck im Onlineshop nach oder ruf ihn einfach auf`m Handy an, Nummer steht auf der Startseite.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRoggemann (18. Mai 2005)

So, ich hab nachgeschaut, er hat noch welche.
Geh im Onlineshop auf Produktsuche und gib "Schaltauge" ein.
Dann kommt eins , und da steht, das es für alle Bergwerk Rahmen geht.
 Na also !
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Azonic (19. Mai 2005)

DerRoggemann schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab nachgeschaut, er hat noch welche.
> Geh im Onlineshop auf Produktsuche und gib "Schaltauge" ein.
> Dann kommt eins , und da steht, das es für alle Bergwerk Rahmen geht.
> Na also !
> Gruß Fabian


Hallo Fabian,

danke für den Tipp! Das Schaltauge paßt zwar nicht auf den Gamuza, aber er hat trotzdem gute Connections und versucht mir welche zu besorgen.
Ist eine gute Adresse auch für andere Bergwerker   .

Gruß,
Azonic


----------

